
What's the biggest challenge in putting AI into production? - marcin_lask
As a developer I wanted to deploy deep learning model on the website in order to show my results and allow others to try the solution. Unfortunately, it happened that it was not an easy task and required me to get specific knowledge on the subject and tools to do it. I started investigating the topic of AI model deployment and it occurs that it&#x27;s quite tricky process.<p>I thought that maybe there is a chance to simplify that process, maybe automating even a small part of it (like model upload with one click, or automatic resource management).<p>What’s your opinion or experience about it? Glad to hear some feedback.
======
sharemywin
could check out: [https://www.cortex.dev/](https://www.cortex.dev/)

